# What treats



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

What treats can I give to week old chicks? Something other than their feed


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I would hold off on giving them treats for a bit... Think of your chicks as you would a baby. You only give new babies milk for the first 4-5 months of their lives. Chicks grow faster so say the first 3-4 weeks of life they should only have chick starter. Even at least until they are 2 weeks old. Although you can do cooked egg yolk for them. 

The first things I gave my little ones was raisins and lettuce.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I didn't worry about treats until I put them outside. What ever you decide to give make sure to give grit as well.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I didn't worry about treats until I put them outside. What ever you decide to give make sure to give grit as well.


They are outside in a cage. Grit?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Chickens do not have teeth so they need grit to help grind up foods other than feed witch breaks down in water. Grit can come in the form of dirt / sand from the ground to store bought bagged grit which is just sand anyway. Anytime you feed any bird they need access to grit whether from the ground that they get themselves or you putting it in a bowl. Just all depends on your set up. If you chicks are already on the ground and outside then they are already eating grit and bugs and such.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Chickens do not have teeth so they need grit to help grind up foods other than feed witch breaks down in water. Grit can come in the form of dirt / sand from the ground to store bought bagged grit which is just sand anyway. Anytime you feed any bird they need access to grit whether from the ground that they get themselves or you putting it in a bowl. Just all depends on your set up. If you chicks are already on the ground and outside then they are already eating grit and bugs and such.


Oh okay! I knew they needed grit but I wasn't sure about it all


----------

